# Yuk! Did you know



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Did you know snails eat worms? YUK! I hate worms and today there were two snails up close and stuck to each other on my garden step.

So as not to step on them I lifted them off and pulled them apart from each other .... and it was like that scene in Lady and the Tramp where they are eating the same piece of spaghetti and come together.... there was a big long red worm joining them.... Ugh. I threw them over next door's garden, not nice thing to do, but they really spooked me out.

Joy :animalbunny:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

it was definately a worm ?


:twisted:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Joy.......really.....that's not nice, I mean......put yourself in their position.  .............how would you like it..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Joy


Pull the other one Joy :lol: .... garden snails only eat plants.... if they were stuck together then it is a good bet that they were ....err :lol: how shall I put this ... making whoopee :wink: , and snails are strange because each one is a mixture of male and female, as they are hermaphrodites. So they will both go off now in the neighbours garden and each have a family of their own ...all say "ahhh!"

So what was the worm doing in there, and was it really a worm I wonder? .... maybe the worm? was making up a threesome... or even fivesome as each snail being half female and half male must count for two. :lol: 


Mike


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh dear, feel a bit daft now. I don't know if it was a worm or not. But it looked like a worm and was definitely long and VERY red. If it they are both sexes could it still be one of the male's sections ... if you know what I mean. 

HONESTLY, though I'm not pulling anybody's leg .... unlike the snail obviously.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If it was a worm it shows the snails were not using AVG. No sympathy - they were told. 8O


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

definately not a worm 

  
:lol: 
Anne


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh dear, there is always somebody ready to despoil my innocence....


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Joy division


----------

